
Show HN: Medly – Make Music on iPhone and iPad - jayrhynas
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/medly/id940268124
======
brudgers
Is there a story behind Medly's development?

~~~
baldajan
We just wrote a post about it: [https://medium.com/@baldajan/the-pursuit-to-
make-everyone-a-...](https://medium.com/@baldajan/the-pursuit-to-make-
everyone-a-musician-3f5fb659ba24#.la82gisqz)

